# Is this rain scald? Im not sure...help?



## Madds (Mar 15, 2007)

It sort of looks like Queensland itch or sweet itch. there are creams that you can get for that.


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hiya jr, essay for you! lol

I only picked her up on friday, and her previous owner is useless at getting back to me!

I am deliberately NOT giving her a feed to wash her system of something she has eaten. She is simple in a paddock, turned out 24hrs a day with plenty of good grass.....no docks, buttercups or other weed types other than clover and the odd plantane. 

Im also not sure what she has been wormed with (awaiting to be told). I know she was imported with the condition 5weeks ago and it has got better as alot of her coat has come back and feeling very silky now.

She was stabled 24hrs a day at her old place (with a hige stable rug on and she felt very clammy to touch) due to lack of grazing and too many horses, but had turn out into the ladys menage which was almost made out of play sand/beach sand (very fine and itchy?) 

She has had no vaccinations whatsoever (good for me cuz that made her price come down nicely! lol) and i dont want to have them done until this is sorted out, incase another reaction occurs.

I have bought her a special salt lick which she has in her field (5* something-cant remember its name) but its for all types of horses and she has that in her paddock next to her water. I noticed that she sweats an awful lot being a baby (and probably not speaking great english, as shes dutch! lol) and she spent ages and ages at the lick- like she was dieing for it! So fingers crossed that may help.

THEY ARE NOT ITCHY!! thank god! nor are they sore.....some are scabby/scurfy, others are simply bald patches some with the hair growing back and all spiky/short and other bits are like lumps under the skin. Its a definate allergic reaction i think....?

I have been putting off giving her a anti-bacterial wash just incase that upsets it more, but then again it may be that which she needs.

SO HARD!!

Elz x


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Sorry forgot one thing....

It isnt in one place so i think it rules out saddle blanket/ rugs because it extends to the top of her neck? everywhere bar her tummy. She looks spotty from a distance! although she is very happy in herself.

thanks,

Elz x


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hiya umm when you said that "She was stabled 24hrs a day at her old place" umm did they stable her to keep her from getting a winter coat just a though cause if they did do that and they didnt want her to get a winter coat then they may have groomed her too hard or too much and the hair has started to fall out...other thing is has she had a reaction to something...bathing, food anything that may give her a reaction??


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Jr, I did check her glands and there is no sign of enlargement or tenderness. The lick i have given her has iodine,sodium and zinc and all sorts of other minerals so hopefully that will be helping. She hasnt had a rug on since i had her and she is out 24hrs a day apart from if i have her in to tack up etc. It does now seem to be drying up and her coat has become more scurfy so im assuming its on its way out? 

Do you think it wise to try a mild anti-bac/fungal shampoo at all? Or could that cause her yet more trouble? Im loathed to get the vet out because they will only take a skin scraping and stick her on antibiotics (their ansa to everything! hehe) 

Where can i find zinc cream? this is the 3rd time i have been advised to put that on it so im thinking i should def get some! 

Thanks,
Elz x


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Stefie im thinking it has something to do with the poor girl being in a heavy weight stable rug and constantly sweating and loosing salt and having it next to her skin but its boiling hot over in the UK at the moment so not winter coat time yet. And im not sure that she ever had much of a groom while she was there as she was one of many competition (machine) horses


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi there, I agree with jr, it looks like your girl has had an allergic reaction to something and I think may have gone through a period of having raised hives :?: and the good news is that it looks like its on the healing end. PERHAPS! Then again it may have been rainrot, but I would have expected rainscald as I know it, to have been more localised as in along the top line or above and around and on the rump, places that would be receive direct rain or places where the cover and skin have been wet/damp for prolonged periods of time and caused the fungus that gives rainrot, so I would deduce that it is not rainrot but rather an allergic reaction of sorts because of its locations, BUT I would not like to replace the advice of a vet if you are worried enough about it! If she were my horse I would do as you are doing and attempt to clear everything foreign from her....eg food, cleaners etc...and then when reintroducing stuff, do it one thing at a time to try and find the culprit. If there is any patches where it is raw or infected I would treat them, you may find zinc in the baby section of your supermarket or grocers. I may not be of any help to you but hopefully it gives you another spin on things..........


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

jr said:


> Sorry that i cant help you any more haharp123, every time i try to post a help full reply on this forum its hit an missed if it gets through ,some tool has it in for me, so I'm give up & finding anther forum one that wants advice from a veterinarian - farrier with over 30 years experience  hope your horse gets better


 :lol: awww jr, where's your heart :?: grown ups stick it out man! I don't know who's blocking you if any. :?: Who cares......not everyone is gonna listen to what you gotta say, and why should they!!!! What works for you may not work for me...so what! But then one day you make a post that gives someone some hope and yea there's your reward!!!!! If its reverence you are looking for...well predominantly female site.... :lol: :lol: :lol: Good luck! :lol: :lol: If its freindship and advice sharing then.....behave like an ADULT and stick it out! Not everyone gets on or always agree's with each other....so what! What a boring world if we were all the same! Don't be a baby and run away!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

BRRRRRRR must be icy where you live......perhaps a little lonely too!! :roll:.....way up there on perfection hill.....


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Patience is a virtue jr and not everyone knows everything......some here are still only learning and don't have the pleasure of 30 yrs exp....what I am saying is stop behaving like a tool yourself and keep giving positive advice.......you do seem to know a thing or too but its all overshadowed by your name calling put downs....no one is going to listen to that wether you are a rocket scientist or not.....open debate is exactly that not a competition to see who's right or wrong........it's to find your truth in something or someone!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: glad to hear that you may like to be a valuable member of society jr! ALBEIT shortlived! .......I did not know that you could get scented zinc! Gee you learn something new everyday!!... :wink:


----------



## stefie (May 24, 2007)

hoye lol k i just though that cause it is winter over here lol i dint think of where you were lol sorry bout that...yeh im thinking it might be and alergic reaction to something


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

:lol: lol jr that is funny!


Hey hpsharp123, hows the skin on your baby?


----------



## hsharp123 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey guys! 

Yeh i know exactly what you mean JR! About posting on here i mean....sometimes the posts go through and other times you have to re-write it a thousand times just for it to go through! Drives me mad too....dont know what gets into the internet sometimes but it has a mind of its own!!! and some days its worse than others. hehe

It is all drying up and although her coat is geting scurfier i am assuming that it has to dry up in order to heal and so will give it some time before i call on the vet! 

She is very well in herself and enjoying venturing out to shows and having lessons with my coach etc and putting a nice bit of weight on which is lovely to see cuz she is a little poor. All that growing i suppose! (plus being shipped over here to our strange country cant help much!hehe)

Anyway guys...play nice please and do remember the post topic....

Thanks again!!! all of you have been very helpful and hope it goes soon otherwise i will be back on here again to pick your brains!!


----------

